# Fowl Language Safe List



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It might be helpful if the mods came up with a permissible list of vocabulary 
that got right on the edge but didn't step over the fowl language line.

This list could be referred to when someone got totally disgusted with a post that they felt like stringing up the SOB who posted it. 

I was called out by a mod for using a endearing description about my male housekeeper.☺☺

If I had my handy list in front of me I could have chosen a much more descriptive but permissible verbage


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Limey's out.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Dookiepants is safe.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Is 'chickenshit' acceptable or over the line?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

So far if I was a mod these are all in the permitted list. 

Of course I'm fuking prejudiced. LOL


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> Limey's out.


:lol:


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

incidentally, i sent an apology to the "Contact Us" option because i felt/feel bad for sending a genuine question from someone looking for help right down in flames, all because i was reviled by somebody else entirely. that's not right, i do know that, i just got all hackled up and couldn't contain my venomous gut reaction, but all that is neither here nor there to the OP who came here for advice, not somebody's corral shoot out.
i think it was more than my bad language--and that stuff is rusty coming out of my mouth or my keyboard, because i put a total stop on cursing when my daughter was born...didn't want her to be the one in Kindergarten breaking out the inappropriate language. that stuff was dormant, but not gone, apparently... would a list of permissible but scathing words have helped me? hard to say...but still a pretty good idea!


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Considering the upcoming holiday,Fowl language seems appropriate.

fowl
: a bird (such as a chicken) that is raised for food

: the meat of such a bird used as food

: a bird of any kind


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> Dookiepants is safe.


It may be safe but what is it???


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

SHoneT should be acceptable


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Edward Weiss said:


> Considering the upcoming holiday,Fowl language seems appropriate.
> 
> 
> : a bird of any kind


 such as a bitch??


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> such as a bitch??


Different kind of bird?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> It may be safe but what is it???


Dookie=poopie=poop=defecate

Pants are pants.

Its an utterly childlike term that might be more allowable than calling someone an adult-geared name such as prick, ****er,shithead, etc


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Pooh, pooh, pooh 

"Pooh" is too short to send, phhugh!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Catherine Gervin said:


> incidentally, i sent an apology to the "Contact Us" option because i felt/feel bad for sending a genuine question from someone looking for help right down in flames, all because i was reviled by somebody else entirely. that's not right, i do know that, i just got all hackled up and couldn't contain my venomous gut reaction, but all that is neither here nor there to the OP who came here for advice, not somebody's corral shoot out.
> i think it was more than my bad language--and that stuff is rusty coming out of my mouth or my keyboard, because i put a total stop on cursing when my daughter was born...didn't want her to be the one in Kindergarten breaking out the inappropriate language. that stuff was dormant, but not gone, apparently... would a list of permissible but scathing words have helped me? hard to say...but still a pretty good idea!


I think you can make it up to the OP by taking a photo of yourself washing your mouth out with soap. LOL

Potty mouth!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't dislike or have a problem with blue language, if fact I think it's a good thing. They're really good descriptors as well as excellent pain relievers, I happen to know for a fact that when I stub my toe in the middle of the night that entire string of what some would consider the most foul words that I shout are completely necessary. I think it's weird that we are reduced to using these acceptable synonyms for curse words when we know they mean the exact same thing. When I say "that's a load of crap" everyone knows I mean "bullshit" and when I say "go screw yourself" everyone knows I mean "fukk off" so really, what's the diff? Therefore to me, the censoring of certain blue language feels very arbitrary and fake.

I realize I am in the minority so when I'm in public I curb my tongue...wouldn't want to give anyone a heart attack from hearing a "bad" word.....:roll::roll::roll: but jeeeeeez it sure seems silly to me.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I don't dislike or have a problem with blue language, if fact I think it's a good thing. It's a pain reliever, I happen to know for a fact that when I stub my toe in the middle of the night that entire string of what some would consider the most foul words that I shout are completely necessary. I think it's weird that we are reduced to using these acceptable synonyms for curse words when we know they mean the exact same thing. When I say "that's a load of crap" everyone knows I mean "bullshit" and when I say "go screw yourself" everyone knows I mean "fukk off" so really, what's the diff? Therefore to me, the censoring of certain blue language feels very arbitrary and false.
> 
> I realize I am in the minority so when I'm in public I curb my tongue...wouldn't want to give anyone a heart attack from hearing a "bad" word.....:roll::roll::roll: but jeeeeeez it sure seems silly to me.


Over the years my favorite women could curse like sailors. 

Oddly enough my wife never cursed until she met me. 

Often its directed at me. LOL


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Personally I use foul language quite a bit but that's the nature of my job and sometimes the only thing a scrote will respond to. On forums I try to stay civil and not direct curse words or derogatory statements towards anyone unless I'm returning fire. Even then it's a bit childish. General foul language to me isn't a put off. That said, there's ways to enter foul language in your post just by changing a letter character or two so it's pointless to populate a "list" of banned language.

Myself and the other mods/admin haven't discussed this topic as of yet, or I may be a Johnny come lately and have missed out. But this is F*cking America, we have certain expected freedoms like telling someone off if it is deserved. As long as you use the rule of thumb that whatever you say would be acceptable by your grandmother as proper language you can't go wrong...unless your grandmother was a sailor.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Intriguing you must replace a letter or two in foul language yet fowl language remains unadulterated.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

butt-nugget? ,,,,courtesy of a 6 yr old......


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> butt-nugget? ,,,,courtesy of a 6 yr old......


 And here I thought I had heard everything from a 6 year old


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Edward Weiss said:


> Intriguing you must replace a letter or two in foul language yet fowl language remains unadulterated.


 Not saying you have to..just saying that's what most people do to get around forum language censors. Context is everything. General potty mouth-ness is daily life.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> And here I thought I had heard everything from a 6 year old


supposedly NOT learned at school either...lol (I have my doubts about that though)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I think now we are starting to get somewhere. 

Hopefully I will get some help with this. 

Asshole- Large rectum opening

Prick-A really bad dick head

Dick head- A wonderfully sensitive part of a prick

☺☺☺


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Language acceptable to my grandmother. That is funny. She was not a sailor, but most of the profanity that I know was learned from her as she yelled at us kids. Her nickmane was hurricane Helen.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

eric squires said:


> Language acceptable to my grandmother. That is funny. She was not a sailor, but most of the profanity that I know was learned from her as she yelled at us kids. Her nickmane was hurricane Helen.


Yeah, mine too. At least one of them. The other I never heard swear. Although, she did say tit once. It's still funny to me even though she was referring to a milk cow when she said it.

I also learned with time, that there's a bit of an art form that goes along with the usage of the word fuuck. :-$


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of my grandkids recently told me that "Thunder is trying to shake off a dingleberry". 

One of my favs is nucking futs!


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

It all depends on context.

One Monday at work, years ago, someone asked me
how my weekend was.

I replied:

"Great. Went down to St. Louis, leased a nice
black bitch and brought her back for sex."

One of the ladies in the office seemed to be
taken aback, but I did not understand the
problem, all I was thinking about was a great
litter of puppies....


----------



## Amber Fort (Aug 18, 2012)

My current word of the week is "craptastic"
Multiple use and intonations, replacing several of the more colorful words used for cursing!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Amber Fort said:


> My current word of the week is "craptastic"
> Multiple use and intonations, replacing several of the more colorful words used for cursing!


Too tame, Amber. 

We are into the big stuff. ☺☺


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Amber Fort said:


> My current word of the week is "craptastic"
> Multiple use and intonations, replacing several of the more colorful words used for cursing!



I like it....describes my day to a "T".


----------



## Amber Fort (Aug 18, 2012)

I work in an office and got away with using it....of course I am the only female in the offices on the lower floor (lots of foot traffic through). Upper offices get to use the stronger stuff! (no traffic).
When I pull out the big guns (language wise), my boss throws chocolate at me and everyone else vacates the premises.


----------

